# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  Things You Dislike That Everyone Else Loves

## JustGaara

What are some things you don't like, but everyone else does?

For me, it's definitely Nutella. [BEEP] is super overrated imo. I like peanut butter better as a spread.

Sorry if this thread has been done already lol.

----------


## L

What is TMZ

I don't like peanut butter
I don't like tomatoes
I don't like cheese

----------


## JustGaara

> Oh, and I dislike 
> 
> - Weddings 
> - Facebook
> - TMZ
> -



Haha, I'm guilty of liking FB. TMZ makes me physically ill lol. 





> What is TMZ
> 
> I don't like peanut butter
> I don't like tomatoes
> I don't like cheese



I hate tomatoes too  ::

----------


## Anteros

-Definitely FB. 
-Vanilla flavored anything, the only exception being ice cream, but it has to have a topping.
-Tea.  Hot, cold... it's not for me! 
-Sushi

----------


## The Wanderer

Seafood.  A lot of people seem to love it..I can't stand it

----------


## onawheel

TV
newspapers, media in general
facebook
employment/slavery
babies
people in general
weddings
discrimination
competition
competitive televised sport
stalking/invading people's privacy
red meat
adele
public radio
itunes
low bitrate mp3s
alcohol

----------


## JustGaara

> -Definitely FB. 
> -Vanilla flavored anything, the only exception being ice cream, but it has to have a topping.
> -Tea.  Hot, cold... it's not for me! 
> -Sushi



Amen on those last two. My friend made some spiny knettles (or something lol) tea for me the other day... It tasted like heated urine. I'm good on tea haha.





> Seafood.  A lot of people seem to love it..I can't stand it



Amen to this, too. Probably the only thing I eat is tuna fish and that doesn't even count.





> *TV*
> newspapers, media in general
> facebook
> *employment/slavery*
> babies
> people in general
> weddings
> *discrimination*
> *competition*
> ...



This is an interesting list. I had to laugh at "low bitrate mp3s." I agree with the bolded, and completely agree with the bold/underlined. 





> Celebrities.
> 
> I mean I get it they can be in an entertaining movie or sport event but I don't understand why people obsess over them.
> 
> 
> A quote from the Bronx Tale I'll never forget.
> 
> "See if you father can't pay the rent, go ask Mickey Mantle and see what he tells you. He don't care about you, why care about him? Nobody cares."



Nice quote! I agree with this too (even though I am guilty of falling into the celebrity gossip thing). I really don't get when people go so hard defending/arguing for a celebrity like they're being paid for it or something.

----------


## Cam

Gangnam Style.

----------


## T-Bone

cell phones
rap/hip hop
techno
The Big Bang Theory
stupid sci fi action movies
Pepsi products
Dogs

----------


## JustGaara

> Gangnam Style.



Yeah, that was pretty terrible, as were all the remixes and parodies it spawned. Glad that's over.





> cell phones
> rap/hip hop
> techno
> The Big Bang Theory
> stupid sci fi action movies
> Pepsi products
> Dogs



I like all of those things  ::

----------


## Antidote

Grumpy cat memes
Flavoured yogurt
Cereal
Batman and Spiderman
Lana Del Rey

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I don't like Nutella, either. The main ones for me:

Sports
Facebook
Celebrity gossip
Babies / children

----------


## Monotony

> Sports
> Facebook
> Celebrity gossip
> Babies / children



Ditto cant stand babies and kids especially when there parents let them disturb everyone in restaurants.

----------


## grimmnaux

Soft drinks
Cats
gossip

----------


## Member11

Cats, sorry they are no cute, they are evil...

----------


## rapidfox1

Gangnam Style, the mainstream media, TV, celebrity gossip, and etc.

----------


## Chocolate

Tea and The Big Bang Theory

----------


## Antidote

Oh, and popcorn.

----------


## Ont Mon

> Grumpy cat memes



This..I freakin hate that meme. Grumpy cat is ugly too. So there.

----------


## WineKitty

Most of the population of the planet...haha. ;b

----------


## stargirl

reality tv shows and rap music

----------


## Daniel C

Alcohol, coffee, soda, Spongebob, South Park, rap / hiphop / dance / electronic music, horror movies, memes, ice skating (you're not a real Dutchman if you don't like ice skating), ambition, enthousiasm, dancing, Norah Jones, The Shawshank Redemption, Shakespeare in Love, Slumdog Millionaire, violent computer games, aubergine, long walks, Rowan Atkinson, beaches, sunbaking, Jesus, HÃ¤ndel, Quentin Tarantino, Bruce Springsteen, Hawaiian pizza, cars and confident people.

There. That feels better.  ::D:

----------


## JustGaara

> Alcohol, coffee, soda, Spongebob, South Park, rap / hiphop / dance / electronic music, horror movies, memes, ice skating (you're not a real Dutchman if you don't like ice skating), ambition, enthousiasm, dancing, Norah Jones, The Shawshank Redemption, Shakespeare in Love, Slumdog Millionaire, violent computer games, aubergine, long walks, Rowan Atkinson, beaches, sunbaking, Jesus, HÃ¤ndel, Quentin Tarantino, Bruce Springsteen, Hawaiian pizza, cars and confident people.
> 
> There. That feels better.



That's quite a list lol. You're Dutch? That's awesome... I didn't know you guys had a thing for ice skating. I had to google aubergine and Hawaiian pizza, and I don't like either of those either.

-----

It's funny that a lot of you say rap. For some reason, I don't have any friends that actually like rap and most of the people I know/associate with don't (only my family and I do). Weird.

----------


## JustGaara

> Oh, and popcorn.







> Tea and* The Big Bang Theory*



  :Tongue:  

Chocolate, you get a pass for tea though... That [BEEP] is _gross_.





> This..I freakin hate that meme. Grumpy cat is ugly too. So there.



Word.

----------


## distancing

Facebook, gossip (celebrity or otherwise), cheesecake, olives, first-person shooters (I have *horrible* reflexes and get stupidly panicky), babies.

----------


## Marleywhite

My Little Pony  :-_-:

----------

